# New e-reader case coming in August



## 5495 (Jan 1, 1970)

This was in our local paper a couple of days ago and I thought I'd share.

"Case for e-readers gives paper feel to digital books 








The inBook case is a hardback book with the pages carved out to hold models of the Amazon Kindle and Barnes & Noble Nook e-readers.
E-readers are superior to paper books for a lot of reasons, from the massive number of volumes a single device can hold to the ability to wirelessly download titles without your ever setting foot in a bookstore.

But if you just don't feel right reading without a physical book in your hand, husband-and-wife team John and Connie Cullen of Allen have found a way to bring both worlds together.

The inBook case is a hardback book with the pages carved out to hold models of the Amazon Kindle and Barnes & Noble Nook e-readers.

Each case is handmade and even includes an audio port for the Kindle models so you can listen to the text-to-speech and MP3 playback.

The cases will probably go on sale on Amazon in mid-August, but I had a chance to test an early version for the Kindle.

The fit is snug, and the book binding looks indistinguishable from a regular hardback volume when the case is closed.

A bookmark ribbon running behind the e-reader lets you easily pop the device out of the case.

Overall, it's a slick design, and a satisfyingly old-school way to tote around your digital library.

inBook case

Pros: Clever and distinguished, the inBook is also a handy disguise for your expensive e-reader.

Cons: The case doesn't snap or latch shut, just like a regular book.

Bottom line: The inBook is a stylish alternative to the standard leather portfolio case."

Other cons would be a place for a light and accessing the power switch. The article doesn't address those but, hopefully, the creators have taken them into consideration. .


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

They had a thread here a while back about their case.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> They had a thread here a while back about their case.


Patricia,
Didn't they offer to send you one to try it? If I am remembering right, did you take them up on the offer?

Marie


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

That's pretty neat


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

That's an awesome old-school way to carry around your Kindle!


----------



## BILLYWW (Jul 17, 2011)

looks pretty cool


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> Patricia,
> Didn't they offer to send you one to try it? If I am remembering right, did you take them up on the offer?
> 
> Marie


Yes they did Marie, but I felt like I had to be fair and tell them this case really doesn't appeal to me at all. I told them I thought they should offer it to someone else who is interested. It would have been neat to have it just to take a look, but I already knew I wouldn't use it, so didn't want to take advantage of them. You know I like the really sleek, simple covers, with the Noreve being my favorite, and I think this one would just feel big and clumsy to me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Ooops, thanks Patricia. Maybe the mods will delete this.


That's OK, Cobbie. Here's the link to the other discussion, if you want to get more details. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,70264.0.html


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Yes they did Marie, but I felt like I had to be fair and tell them this case really doesn't appeal to me at all. I told them I thought they should offer it to someone else who is interested. It would have been neat to have it just to take a look, but I already knew I wouldn't use it, so didn't want to take advantage of them. You know I like the really sleek, simple covers, with the Noreve being my favorite, and I think this one would just feel big and clumsy to me.


I agree that it doesn't look like something I would be interested in. It would be nice to have a review from someone not affiliated with the company for those that are interested in purchasing. Maybe they will offer one to one of the mods to test out and review.


----------



## 2kfreckles (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw something similar to this on Etsy.  There was even a really cool one where they had put Superman comic-book like pictures on the outside/inside of the case.


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

2kfreckles said:


> I saw something similar to this on Etsy. There was even a really cool one where they had put Superman comic-book like pictures on the outside/inside of the case.


That sounds freaking awesome!! I hope t







hey reach us mainstreamers soon


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a fan of the JavoEdge covers (the non-flip ones). They really feel more book-like when I stick my eReader in it.

The hardcover one looks interesting, but I can imagine how difficult it might be to tote it around in a bag.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

2kfreckles said:


> I saw something similar to this on Etsy. There was even a really cool one where they had put Superman comic-book like pictures on the outside/inside of the case.


They have a lot of beautiful ereader covers and sleeves on Etsy for good prices too. I just bought one a couple of weeks ago. Not as sleek as some I've seen but it looks nice. Still, the inBook looks cool.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't wait for it!


----------

